
JavaFX will be removed from the Java JDK - jeffreportmill1
https://www.infoworld.com/article/3261066/java/javafx-will-be-removed-from-the-java-jdk.html
======
jeffreportmill1
It's known as the "NetBeans" move:

Step 1: Remove from JDK

Step 2: Donate to Apache

Step 3: Back away slowly

